# Livestream help



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

So I decided to livestream tonight, but I don't know WHAT I want to livestream. The original plan was to stream toontown, but I haven't even finished a single cog suit in it, and I don't think the viewers would like me just running around doing random toontasks. And I don't have any projects I'm working on because 1) I suck at animating, 2) I don't have any good drawing software, much less one of those fancy pads people draw with, 3) My mic has some weird static in the background, 4) I can't get a better mic because they're expensive, 5) even if I did get a better mic, I can't use it because my laptop doesn't have a microphone jack, and 6) most of my fanbase is still annoying trolls.

Any ideas?


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 25, 2016)

Oh, and I've only got about 3.15 hours left until said stream starts, so I need answers now.


----------



## darien (Aug 27, 2016)

You're approaching this backwards.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 27, 2016)

darien said:


> You're approaching this backwards.


whaddya mean?

(also I canceled the livestream)


----------

